# best digital camera under rs10000



## abhishek39 (Mar 6, 2012)

want to buy a camera under rs10000.
a good advice will be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2012)

1st choice is canon sx150IS ...but its big and use AA cell...it have all manual modes to learn photography

2nd choice is sony H70...small, easy to use, lithium  cell

Check both of them and reply


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 7, 2012)

H70 is really good cam.
One more I would like to add in the available options, Nikon S6200,its also a good cam.
SX150 is also good but I personally don't like it because of its huge size and old look.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2012)

@aroraanant I agree regarding sx150's big size old look ....but there is no other cheap cam with manual modes for learning


----------

